# Ubuntu vs FreeBSD



## Yonaz (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey there!

It's been a few years since I last tried any form alternative OS to Windows, and currently have Ubuntu installed. I would like to try FreeBSD. but I don't want to remove windows from my laptop. Does FreeBSD come with a "install on windows" option like Ubuntu, where in installs the OS without removing Windows?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2010)

You can install FreeBSD without removing Windows and/or ubuntu, if you're careful enough (read what you do, instead of doing all things like on windows, [next, next, Agree, next, next, finish.... ups....) 
actually it's pretty simple and have been discussed in this forum many times, use search to find these threads


----------



## klanger (Feb 21, 2010)

You can also try pc-bsd-8.0-rc2 (based on FreeBSD) as a live-cd or live-usb - no need to install anything at all 

Or you can run FBSD in virtual machine under windows


----------



## lme@ (Feb 21, 2010)

If you like to keep Windows, you need to resize your Windows partition first, so you have some GBs free to install FreeBSD into. With FreeBSD's bootloader you can start Windows or FreeBSD then.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 21, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> If you like to keep Windows, you need to resize your Windows partition first, so you have some GBs free to install FreeBSD into. With FreeBSD's bootloader you can start Windows or FreeBSD then.



Or do a little search and forum and find out how to do the same with windows bootloader


----------



## gilinko (Feb 21, 2010)

I would say that you should install an VM(I prefer VirtualBox) and install in a virtual instance instead of attempting the disk resize and install. If you mess up, you can simply start over without any damage to your system. And if your not an experienced user, I would strongly recomend pc-bsd to start with.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 21, 2010)

@Yonaz

Ubuntu vs. PC-BSD or Debian vs. FreeBSD ...

Ubuntu vs. FreeBSD is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 21, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @Yonaz
> 
> Ubuntu vs. PC-BSD or Debian vs. FreeBSD ...
> 
> Ubuntu vs. FreeBSD is like comparing apples to oranges.



http://improbable.com/airchives/paperair/volume1/v1i3/air-1-3-apples.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2010)

This research should be repeated for the Dutch case (where apples are compared to pears, not oranges).


----------



## aragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Unless you have a decent understanding of partitions and how multibooting works, I'd tend to agree with gilinko about installing it into a VM,  especially considering you just want to test it out...


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 21, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Unless you have a decent understanding of partitions and how multibooting works, I'd tend to agree with gilinko about installing it into a VM,  especially considering you just want to test it out...



Thirded.  Virtual machines are excellent for not b0rking your machine.


----------

